# Asking for known Alberta Provincial Nominee employers



## gustavg (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi there, 

My name is Gustavo Garcia , I am from Mexico and want to migrate to Edmonton Alberta applying for a Visa called Alberta Provincial Nominee .

I hold a Bachellor's Degree of Computer Science, 8 years of experience.

I have been looking on the internet for several months and applying for jobs asking that and no one can give me a positive response.

Do anyone knows how can you find employers willing to hire international people? 

It cannot be that difficult, can it? 

It sounds kind of unreal thinking someone is going to wait you up to 1 year until canadian government gives you that paper though


----------

